# help needed!!!!



## leanne2005 (Dec 2, 2004)

hi my dp has azoospermia with no sperm in any of his 3 sperm tests, also he has fsh level of 17.6 and lh level of 13.4 and testosterone level 0, we are waiting for the results of chromosomal analysis i am just wondering if any one else has the same problems and if they were able to go on to icsi or ivf has i am very worried we wont be able to have icsi


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It may be that your husband has complete absence of sperm or that they may consider a biopsy to see if there is anything "inside", ask them if this is an option.

Ruth


----------

